# Playing movies on Panasonic G20



## technimac (Sep 13, 2006)

Have a new Panny 50" G20 and want to play movies that are in AVI, Video TS or MKV format. 
I've converted some to AVCHD, loaded them on an SD card which has been formatted for playing AVCHD. 
HD movies that I have recorded on my Panasonic ZS3 camera play fine from the SD card on the TV, with all the controls working.
However, when I paste a movie file, which has been converted to AVCHD, into the same folder, it'll play, but the controls (pause, play, FF, etc.) don't work.
Has anyone managed to play AVCHD movie files with the controls working?
I know it's possible to play these files with a HTPC, but I was hoping for a nice simple solution using my SD card.
Bruce


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Have you tried creating a new folder with the software that came with your HD camera and then playing them if that is possible?


----------



## technimac (Sep 13, 2006)

I tried creating a new folder, as well as simply adding the file to an existing folder.
There may be something in the conversion to AVCHD that changes the encoding so that the TV controls don't recognize it as a "kosher" Panasonic AVCHD file.


----------

